

Show HN: Howeather – Ask locals the weather before you go there - yunnnyunnn
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/howeather/id539197991?mt=8

======
girinambari
1) Why ask locals when websites like weather.com available? 2) How a user can
find locals to the location he/she would go? Before even worrying about
recruiting/attracting users, I would try to spend sometime on identifying why
this app is valuable comparing other well known apps. What is the pain you are
fixing?

~~~
yunnnyunnn
So happy to see your reply! 1) Websites like weather.com are informative, but
they can not solve some realistic problems. You can see it's snowing in an
area, but you can not see how the weather is affecting the road condition. You
know the temperature is low there, but is heavy coat really needed? You know
it's raining heavily there, but how heavy is it? Is it still ok to travel
there? Howeather can give you a real-life measure of weather conditions,
instead of just numbers. It solves more realistic problems. 2) How a user can
find locals to the location he/she would go? This is what Howeather does!
Users don't need to worry about how to find one. They just simply choose a
location and ask, then Howeather will match them with the locals to get the
answer ASAP. Plus push notifications, the delivery of the realistic weather
information also becomes real-time in Howeather. I appreciate more questions
:D

------
yunnnyunnn
Hey folks, I've been working on this project for a while. I think it would be
useful if there are a lot of users. But initially I need to figure out how to
attract new users. Any idea or criticism?

